# Is it possible to dissolve and spray DAP?



## TNguy (Nov 23, 2020)

I could use my spreader to spread it but I know I can get far more even coverage if I can use my sprayer. Has anyone tried dissolving DAP in water?


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm not familiar with DAP, but you could always try a scaled test first to see how it responds without wasting a bunch of fertilizer.


----------



## TNguy (Nov 23, 2020)

Update: I dissolved and sprayed the DAP today, however, I will never do this again and I HIGHLY recommend that no one else tries it. Why? First it is very difficult to dissolve (I used cold water). Second and the worst aspect was it develops an oily black residue on top of the mixture. Anywhere this residue touches it leaves a sticky tar-like stain. I spent almost an hour trying to clean the sprayer and it still looks like hell.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I don't even know what DAP is but, thanks for the warning (I WILL heed it, in the future)! :thumbup:


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Diammonium phosphate (DAP) is the world's most widely used phosphorus fertiliser.

Superphosphate (OSP)	
Concentrated Superphosphate (CSP)
Monoammonium Phosphate (MAP)	
Diammonium Phosphate (DAP)	
Ammonium Polyphosphate (APP)	100% Water Soluble
Rock Phosphate


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

@TNguy Thanks for coming back and updating this thread with the perils of dissolving this phosphate fertilizer. Hopefully this prevents other members and readers from suffering the same or worse fate.


----------

